# Ultimate mtb cycling backpack?



## Niko84 (Mar 15, 2013)

HI GUYS, 

What a great site. Im studying industrial design at school, and have been asked to design the ultimate cycling backpack for XC/MTB racing. I live in Australia, so heat dispersion is important, as well as hydration and comfort. What about you guys,....What do you think is important in a bag and what is missing from the current range?

All of your comments are very much appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## Tan&Green (Feb 25, 2013)

When I road my motorcycle, most backpacks were the same, but the feature I liked most was a helmet holder on the backpack which eliminated the need to carry one's helmet, leave it attached to the bike or have a very large helmet bag or large backpack just to keep from carrying my helmet in hand. 

I think I created a run-on sentence.....sorry....:madman:


----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)

Love my Ergon BC2.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Wingnut Hyper 2.5. Super well ventilated, really stable in rough terrain, accessible without getting it off your back, more comfortable than most other packs. You can carry a helmet and even some armour on it.

Hard to imagine improving that design at all for an Australian summer. Unless you replaced the side mesh pockets with stubby holders.

(Ergon BC2 is pretty good too, but I still prefer the Wingnut)


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

Something breathable, light weight, has water bladder and have carry options for both full face and regular helmets. Or how about a dedicated MTB pack for DSLRs with above features. I'll buy one in a heart beat.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Combine the attributes of the small cap. Deuter Attack (relatively thin plastic plate -protection, but also gives stability, padding blocks-as-venting), along with the new shaped (like Wingnut) Camelbak Charge or Volt (better respective center of gravity, corresponding shaped & place bladder, thin but tough ripstop nylon to keep weight down). As for helmet carrying capability; many easy strap/flap orientations to take care of a rather low priority element. If this is all too confusing, pull up images and specs of mentioned packs and envision the wedding of both.

Good luck!!!


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Must be able to fit a 6pack of beer.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

^ haha, actually yes for me that is a requirement (holding a 6 pack of beer) and I will carry beer...but i am using a generic backpack. 

Material is going to be important as it must be able to hold up. Cheap walmart backpacks tend to fall apart from all the sweat that is absorbed. 

I like areas where I can secure my wallet and keys, as in a secure pocket inside another one. For keys i like something that I can clip my keys into. 

Generally I just like lots of pockets. Like the ability to store tubes separately in a way where they won't get damaged. 

I go on a lot of long rides so I tend to carry a lot of stuff.


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

nice to have a compartment just for shoes. mine are usually muddy and it would be nice to have them sealed off from rest of pack.

maybe have one compartment for shoes and other wet dirty items that is sealed off from the rest of the backpack, but is mesh on the outer wall so the stuff can breath/dry.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree that the only thing my camelbak is missing is a serious way to store keys and wallet...mostly keys. I can put them in the deepest back pocket, but that's inconvenient. I typically have my other zippered pockets too full to store my keys, so they end up in the shallow unzippered pocket with little protection. A lock of some sort would be nice


----------



## PAULUNM (Aug 18, 2008)

I like my Camelbak Lobo. Holds a few necessary items, but not enough room for a 6 pack!


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

This just happened to me and my walmart backpack. It was only a small pocket so no biggie...but still.....materials and quality!!


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

Osprey already makes several lines of the ultimate mtb/cycling backpacks!


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm using the Camelbak charge for most of my trail riding. It's super lightweight and compact. Plus it has a good amount of pockets and storage to carry all your gear.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have an older camelback m.u.l.e for trail riding. Holds 3 liters of water, Lots of compartments to hold tools, first aid kit, extra clothing, etc, 

I use a camel back minimalist for dh. Small and light, Offers some spine protection too


----------



## robin_hood (Feb 8, 2006)

Has anyone seen these?
http://cascadedesigns.com/platypus/hydration-packs/am/category


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I like my Ergon BC-2, with some caveats, especially lack of internal pockets to hold tools and pumps so that they are easily accessible. My friends make fun of me when I use it. It's been nicknamed "The Kitchen Sink", I use it when I am concerned about being a long way from the trailhead. I think it could also use some pockets on the waist belt for GUs/snacks. I often use a cell phone add on pocket on the shoulder strap for a camera.

My other pack is a camelbak Lobo, which doesn't carry as much and lacks the Ergon Flink system, which is great for both comfort and protection. It's lighter and has better internal pockets.


----------



## nc05lsv (Oct 24, 2011)

got the Osprey Raptor 14 and have to say that it is an awesome backpack tailor made for mountain biking. I had a CB Mule for 7 years and the Osprey is night and day better.
To be fair, I haven't looked at the Dakine packs but they look pretty good as well. Good luck


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

+1 osprey raptor 14. The water blader is flat so it feels very similer full or empty. 3Liters.

The back of the pack is solid so bulky items dont morph it, the back also has deep heat chanels to keep air circulating(i miss my camel back sweat stains  ) 

The bite valve has a magnet to keep it out of the way while staying accesable

Two stuff pockets (very awesome lots of good uses)

Those are the big things for me other smaller bonuses are a scratch resistant pocket for cell phones tool pouch with removable tool bag that rolls up. Hip pockets that ziper shut. And bike part specific pockets(tall skinny for a pump spare tube pouch)

Sweet pack


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Camelbak M.U.L.E. over here, enough room for,the seasonal gear or a lunch for a day long epic... Also have a 3L classic for hot days on the hustle...


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

robin_hood said:


> Has anyone seen these?
> Platypus® Duthie AM: All-Mountain, Mountain Bike Hydration Backpacks


Interesting shape, the anterior looks top-heavy, yet not so bad posterior. (Makes Duthie -the place, somewhat more prestigious, yet not AM in distance, unless I am missing something.) I had a look at the CB Charge 2013, and guess the Volt just being larger, seems nice, and I like the priorities in design. Hopefully the stitching is strong, and zippers up for the long haul.

Hey Niko84, you gonna remember us all if your Industrial Design project goes all the way? What's that?


----------



## hugerooster (Jul 7, 2006)

*Ortlieb!*

I have been commuting with an Ortlieb Packman Pro 2 this spring and love it so much I plan to take it on some mtb adventures this summer.

It's spacious (I actually buy 6ers at the store with it all the time) has a H2o bladder holder/routing, has gear loops, is 100% waterproof (so DSLR friendly if you're out in bad weather) and has external helmet lashing (although not large enough for a full face).

I think it's a tremendous platform on which you could improve upon with a few more bells and whistles


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Vaude Hyper Air 14+3. It's expandable to 17 liters if you need the extra space by a zipper. The vented back panel has great airflow, similar to Deuter. Only negative is the bladder that comes with it is cheap so I use Playtpus.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

*Camelbak Volt 13 LR*

Tested: Camelbak Volt LR Hydration Pack « Mountain Flyer Magazine

Best feature for me ?
The water sits down low on my back, stays still......

Second best feature,,, belt pockets also down low..


----------



## Kyle_S88 (Mar 27, 2013)

Oakley makes a nice rugged line of backpacks. They are quite comfortable, with plenty of storage.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Deuter Race EXP air for the ventilation. It's held away from the back completely, has good room for gear for a 2+ hour Moab ride: Backpack - Race EXP Air - Deuter Sport GmbH & Co. KG The bladder is great, 100 oz and opens from the top completely, but the bite valve is terrible, as it didn't have a fast enough flow for drinking while panting; had to replace with a camelback bite valve.


----------



## rustybkr (Mar 30, 2010)

MSU Alum said:


> Deuter Race EXP air for the ventilation. It's held away from the back completely, has good room for gear for a 2+ hour Moab ride: Backpack - Race EXP Air - Deuter Sport GmbH & Co. KG The bladder is great, 100 oz and opens from the top completely, but the bite valve is terrible, as it didn't have a fast enough flow for drinking while panting; had to replace with a camelback bite valve.


+1 !


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

jansport odyssey 39. does it all. stiff enough. not too stiff. breathable padding. water bladder space with tubing system. big enough, but not too big. with my hammock and hammock cover (no tent or mattress pad) there is so much space that i can easily carry enough for 3-4 warm weather days and more if i get neurotic. only drawback is that i wish the shape was more hour-glassy.

lifetime guarantee is nice too.

i have used it for bike trips as well as motorcycle trips. it makes a damn near perfect tail bag for my old sv1000.


----------



## Johnr41a (Mar 24, 2013)

I have the Osprey Raptor 10. It's the perfect size. Breathable. Holds a small tool kit, patch kit, spare tube, first aid kit, and has a water bladder with a great bite valve.


----------



## Alaskagriz (Aug 27, 2011)

I've got an osprey and deuter - both fantastic bags with great features. The problem I have with ALL packs is getting the sweaty back. None of the "innovative" suspensions or vented back padding seems to help - at least in my experience. If you can design a pack that breathes significantly better than what's out there now, you would sell a lot of packs.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Alaskagriz said:


> I've got an osprey and deuter - both fantastic bags with great features. The problem I have with ALL packs is getting the sweaty back. None of the "innovative" suspensions or vented back padding seems to help - at least in my experience. If you can design a pack that breathes significantly better than what's out there now, you would sell a lot of packs.


You might want to see a dermatologist


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Alaskagriz said:


> I've got an osprey and deuter - both fantastic bags with great features. The problem I have with ALL packs is getting the sweaty back. None of the "innovative" suspensions or vented back padding seems to help - at least in my experience. If you can design a pack that breathes significantly better than what's out there now, you would sell a lot of packs.


Look into the Osprey Manta....the back has a "trampoline" style back so it holds the pack away from your back slightly. Tried to find a good picture of the back.









Otherwise the 2013 Osprey Raptor redesign with the tool kit in bottom pouch is a great pack and when you cinch the straps does very well for aggressive (in the air a lot) riding.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

The breathable mesh back is what I've been looking for. I also like that some Osprey's have small pockets on the waist strap, integrated rain cover, helmet retention, etc. Camelbak has a new vented back design that looks like it would breath just as good.


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

+1 for the osprey raptor 10!! I've used it a few times and like it a lot. Plenty for storage area and a tool pouch. I've demoted the CB Lobo to the short rides.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Camelbak Charge --- the water bladder weight is down low, keeping the weight off your shoulders. It's very comfortable. I used mine all last season and loved it.

http://shop.camelbak.com/charge-10-lr/d/1091_cl_4131


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

I like my Patagonia 28L


----------



## junkhauler (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm pretty new to the sport, but I picked up a Zefal 3L Hydration pack and it has worked great so far. Plenty of room for some tools, 3L of water (I swapped out the stock one with a 3L Antidote), wallet/keys/glock, etc. Walmart had them on clearance for $20 or so.

Packs - Zéfal USA


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

I swear by my Camelback Blowfish 20 - CamelBak | BLOWFISH The expandable cargo pack

It is expandable so easily fits my work clothes each day. Loads of pockets inside. Integrated rain cover. As well as the hydradation pack.

I have used it for about a year now and it has really been perfect!


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

James_spec said:


> Something breathable, light weight, has water bladder and have carry options for both full face and regular helmets. Or how about a dedicated MTB pack for DSLRs with above features. I'll buy one in a heart beat.


This.....I haven't seen many dedicated mtb camera packs, and would love to have one


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

A modular system would be cool. The skeleton of it would be akin to a stripped down Wingnut Hyper, as mentioned previously, but I would love to see the ability to have alternative build-out options. One for camera gear, one for bikepacking, one for trailbuilding, etc.
Cheers,
M


----------



## weaselnoze (Aug 27, 2013)

i've been using an Osprey Raptor 10 for about 2 years now for hiking and biking. I'm going to upgrade to the Osprey Zealot 16 in the spring for more cargo room. The 10 is nice for carrying a few tools and maybe a cliff bar, but if you need to carry an extra layer or pack some beers, it's way too small. Either way, OSPREY is the **** and highly regarded in the mtb crowd.


----------



## 153stars (Nov 27, 2013)

For real hot weather. Soft plastic flatish coils running vertical with mesh to alow air flow between your back and pack. It would have to extend out from pack some.Could just be an add on or removable. Back about 25 - 35 years the made car seat thing that gave you support and air flow when most seats were vinyl my dad had one. Same idea.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been rolling a Dakine Apex since summer, has worked well. Your back will sweat though.


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

+1 on Osprey Raptor 10 if you don't carry too many things or a full face and protection. Otherwise get a bigger Osprey pack.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a Camelbak Mule NV and Dakine Apex. Both work well for different reasons. A couple of things that are a must have is a design that keeps the pack off your back to let air flow through, but that's nothing new. An internal lanyard for your keys, very needed. 

What I don't see much is an insulated compartment to help keep your water cold.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Take a look at the Arcteryx Aerios pack. In my opinion it's the perfect pack for shorter rides when you're not taking much with you. It's simple and the added features are well thought out. Materials and construction should be number one priority when making a pack though, without that first step it doesn't matter how good the design is.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

SDKmann said:


> Take a look at the Arcteryx Aerios pack. In my opinion it's the perfect pack for shorter rides when you're not taking much with you. It's simple and the added features are well thought out. Materials and construction should be number one priority when making a pack though, without that first step it doesn't matter how good the design is.


Nice pack for sure, but packs like the Aerios are just too floppy (IMO) for MTBing. Lack of frame or bracing coupled with uber light materials make it feel like a wet noodle on the back. The Osprey packs are really stable as a result of their flexible yet supportive back panels.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I think most that have posted in this thread failed to notice the OP asked about packs for XC/MTB *racing*. That means no need for room to carry much other than maybe a tube and a multi-tool...definitely no need for helmet or armor portaging. Assuming it's not endurance racing, I'd think a max of 100L bladder. That trampoline type back rest on the Osprey looks pretty nice.


----------



## greasyrider (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think I'd go for more than 100L bladder either !-)


----------



## kev84 (Jun 23, 2011)

Another one for Osprey Raptor 10 or 14 great packs


----------



## Track_Master (Nov 30, 2013)

I really like my Giegerrig pack. I bought the 700, which at times I wish I would have got a bigger one, but it does ok as a day pack. What I really like is the fact is that it provides a pressurized stream of water vs having to suck. Its great if you have to share water with another person or dog--it works great for washing out wounds too.

I've had the pack for two years now, it did develop a tiny leak in the water blatter and at first i was a little worried since I didn't not have the reciept, but after contacting them via their website they had a new water bladder and tubes sent out to me within a couple days - no questions asked. I was pretty stoked about that.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Track_Master said:


> I really like my Giegerrig pack. I bought the 700, which at times I wish I would have got a bigger one, but it does ok as a day pack. What I really like is the fact is that it provides a pressurized stream of water vs having to suck. Its great if you have to share water with another person or dog--it works great for washing out wounds too.
> 
> I've had the pack for two years now, it did develop a tiny leak in the water blatter and at first i was a little worried since I didn't not have the reciept, but after contacting them via their website they had a new water bladder and tubes sent out to me within a couple days - no questions asked. I was pretty stoked about that.


They do look like some nice packs, any chance of an informal capacity review and a few pics. Hunting around for a good pack for weekend bike packing trips.


----------



## Benzo (Mar 13, 2012)

I just picked up an Osprey Manta 20 a few months ago for winter riding since I needed to be able to carry a bit more gear than would fit in my old osprey raptor pack (which I love). I can fit tools, an extra layer or two, 3 litres of water, and it can expand enough to fit a six pack of pounders, that's about the limit. It has a helmet attachment point, and a light mount and lot's of pockets for small stuff. They make two larger sizes, but this size was the sweet spot for my needs.

Stuff to consider:
*Can't really hold leg armor well, but I don't do downhill, so that doesn't bother me
*It's got a rigid frame. However, the frame is really comfortable mesh and separates the bag a bit from my back, keeping my back vented well and providing support. It doesn't ever feel like it's in the way. There are two frame sizes, so get the one that fits your torso.

MTBR has a great review of the 20 litre model that I have:
Osprey Manta 20 pack review (in liquid blue!) | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## Track_Master (Nov 30, 2013)

OFFcourse said:


> They do look like some nice packs, any chance of an informal capacity review and a few pics. Hunting around for a good pack for weekend bike packing trips.


Yeah, i'll snap some pics tomorrow for you.


----------



## Track_Master (Nov 30, 2013)

Giegerrrig 700 that I have doesn't really have much capacity.I primarily use it to carry water (70oz), snacks, and biking tools on short day trips. There are larger versions available.

I bought it because of the "hydration engine" aka pressurized water bladder. Theres a bulb/tube attached to one strap that supplies pressure to the system there by giving you pressurized stream of water. I also like the fact that the bladder has quick disconnects to the tubes and a wide mouth making refills fast and easy. Also, the bladder is reversable and dish wash safe! You can tell Geigerrig has really taken some time to develope the hydration system.

As far as storage goes, for the size of the bag its got adequate storage pockets--two external easy access pockets, two pockets inside each running half the length of the bag, and primary storage compartment. typically i'll pack food and light clothing inside primary storage and anything else gets stored outside with buckle/strap.

The ventilation is OK, could be better, but it gets the job done.

Again, Giegerrig has a no questions asked warranty. I would by again.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

A Wingnut Hyper 2.5 or 3.0 with a Geigerrig bladder


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Camelback volt is super nice, light, has lots of space for kneed pads, jacket, etc. On the other hand, its thinner material than other packs (that’s why its so light), and the lower back gets very sweaty under the bladder. They put the ventilation upside down, more ventilation on the top where there is almost no load and little at the bottom where the water bladder is right on your back. If they fix it I will reconsider an upgrade, otherwise, no more lumbar bladders for me.

But it's a great pack, lots of space and compartments, keys, wallet, glasses, pump, everything. Love the belt pockets for trail food and sunglasses.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the skinny on the Volt.

Still haven't purchased one, even though it has design qualities I like; lightweight, low-on-back dispersion, and the amount of water I need if I am going to bother w a pack system. The thinner nylon I can live with. I will patch accordingly as long as the zippers are up to their tasks. Plus on the belt pockets/suitable waist connection, and inner segregation looks good.

You, along w others, have complained about the venting. So that sounds like a solid knock against. This plus Camelbak's somewhat charlatan-worded warranty stayed any purchase so far ( plus the fact my Dakine Nomad is seemingly immortal, and there have been no CB winter sales or closeouts ).

So I hope they do rectify the back padding. I looked at the 2014 CB product video, but I can't tell if there's been any redesign. I don't think so.


----------



## gexas (Aug 15, 2008)

I do a lot of long distance mountain bike racing and I can't find a pack anywhere it seems that has side pockets that you can either access easily while on the bike(riding). I have an old go lite but the pockets are far back enough that you can't unzip them and get something without literally stopping the bike and craning your neck around to see the zipper and unzip. i've also tried my friends osprey 14 raptor and all the packs at rei and have not found one that has pockets forward enough on the belt where you can get that gel or pickle juice for cramps without dismounting the bike or taking the pack off. 

anybody else have this problem and found a solution?


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

I just picked up a Dakine Nomad it's an 18L (+3L H2O) to replace my Camelbak Mule 11L (+3L H2O) that ripped above a zipper (I did use it day in day out for over a year)

Anyways from recollection the Dakine is 300g heavier than the mule 530g to 830g IIRC but it's a pretty sweet bag only taken it down the road a few times.
Other day I loaded it up with bike tools and the weight felt really good (was on the bmx too ;-) has a ton of pockets and compartments and some nice sections to strap armour or a bedroll to.

I just needed something bigger than the mule that would do me for an overnight trip, to supplement a frame pack for off-road touring or big all day rides.

It does have a small pocket on the right side that I can open with my right hand while riding but it does require a little bit of effort you could look into some of the gas tank style frame bags (see pic) around they would be ideal for easy access, they might not look very racey tho.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

grandsalmon said:


> So I hope they do rectify the back padding. I looked at the 2014 CB product video, but I can't tell if there's been any redesign. I don't think so.


I just looked at the video. Back looks the same. The guys says color change, I guess that's it for 2014.


----------



## Doc D (Nov 16, 2006)

I have this Deuter bag, great hydration bladder, excellent quality, pocket arrangement is about perfect to me & its comfortable, both with a load and in 100+ degree rides.

Bike -Backpacks / Bags - Deuter Sport GmbH


----------



## raymondy (Jul 16, 2013)

Track_Master said:


> I really like my Giegerrig pack. I bought the 700, which at times I wish I would have got a bigger one, but it does ok as a day pack. What I really like is the fact is that it provides a pressurized stream of water vs having to suck. Its great if you have to share water with another person or dog--it works great for washing out wounds too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had mine for a few weeks now and love it


----------

